# Schwinn Typhoon Cord Tires 26x2.125 Balloon Matching Dates



## furyus (Dec 24, 2021)

Really nice pair of Schwinn Typhoon Cord balloon tires, 26 x 2.125 black wall. Matching date codes 10-4, October 64? October 54? Regardless, they look like they have been mounted and ridden gently at some point over the last 60 years, but they’re in good, supple condition. Very minor cracking here and there, and you have to look hard to find evidence of it. Very nice rideable survivors or excellent display tires, especially with the matching codes.

Deal or no deal. _Nice _tires.

$50 shipped FLAT to the Lower 48. PayPal Goods and Services, I pay the fees. Couple of business days reserved for handling. Thanks for looking.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 27, 2021)

furyus said:


> Really nice pair of Schwinn Typhoon Cord balloon tires, 26 x 2.125 black wall. Matching date codes 10-4, October 64? October 54? Regardless, they look like they have been mounted and ridden gently at some point over the last 60 years, but they’re in good, supple condition. Very minor cracking here and there, and you have to look hard to find evidence of it. Very nice rideable survivors or excellent display tires, especially with the matching codes.
> 
> Deal or no deal. _Nice _tires.
> 
> ...



$25


----------



## furyus (Dec 27, 2021)

Thanks, but no deal.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 27, 2021)

check your shipping estimate...I think tires can go about 30.00 lower 48 anywhere...might help 
make the sale happen


----------



## furyus (Dec 28, 2021)

Not to be rude, but we’re talking about shipping heavy 26” tires _flat_ in a decent box. I sincerely doubt I could ship them to the next county for $30 less, let alone the west coast, where probably 75% of the items I sell end up going (I’ve got the receipts).


----------



## furyus (Dec 28, 2021)

So you’re right, sort of. Shipping these tires UPS ground to my brother, one county over, would be $19.48. He lives 20 miles away. Shipping them to you, using Huntington Beach as an example, would be $62.88. Thanks for pointing out that I’ll probably be losing money again on shipping.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 28, 2021)

furyus said:


> So you’re right, sort of. Shipping these tires UPS ground to my brother, one county over, would be $19.48. He lives 20 miles away. Shipping them to you, using Huntington Beach as an example, would be $62.88. Thanks for pointing out that I’ll probably be losing money again on shipping.



It is your sale and you get to charge what you want, your time is also your money. For the future do you have a Shipbikes account?  I sent a whole Stingray minus wheels across the country for $65.


----------



## furyus (Dec 30, 2021)

Withdrawn. Only tab available is “sold.”


----------

